# President Bush



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

President Bush was visiting a primary school. One of the classes was in 
the middle of a discussion related to words and their meanings. 

The teacher asked the president if he would like to lead the 
discussion on the word "tragedy." So the illustrious leader asked the 
class for an example of a "tragedy." 

One little boy stood up and offered, "If my best friend, who lives on a 
farm, is playing in the field and a tractor runs him over and kills him, 
that would be a tragedy." "No," said Bush, "that would be an accident." 

A little girl raised her hand: "If a school bus carrying 50 children 
drove over a cliff, killing everyone inside, that would be a tragedy." 
"I'm afraid not" explained the president. "That's what we would call a 
great loss." 

The room went silent. No other children volunteered. Bush searched the 
room. "Isn't there someone here who can give me an example of tragedy?" 

Finally at the back of the room a small boy raised his hand. In a quiet 
voice he said: "If Air Force One carrying Mr and Mrs Bush was struck by 
a "friendly fire" missile and blown to smithereens, that would be a 
tragedy." 

"Fantastic!" exclaimed Bush. "That's right. And can you tell me why that 
would be a tragedy?" "Well," says the boy, "it has to be a tragedy, 
because it certainly wouldn't be a great loss and it probably wouldn't 
be an accident either."


Homer............Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice one Rob, you can't beat a good topical joke.

God bless America (and God help the United States of Britain).

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Amused me thought I'd share it with you.

Homer.........Rob


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

thanks for that, made me chuckle. :lol: 

I can't believe that they've voted for him  .........are they really stupid.
There was me thinking that Ronald Reagan was as bad as it got...........

Banjo 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Rob, you should probably now pack your bags befor the FBI/CIA track you down from your Email address..........

Run.........run now.........

That said, I hear Guantanamo can be nice this time of year  



M&D


----------

